# 2003 VW golf Fusecard



## mhmueller (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi All, 
Does anyone have the translation for the 2003 Golf fuscard symbols? 
Thanks!
Michael


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: 2003 VW golf Fusecard (mhmueller)*

Golf/Jetta IV Fuse List


----------

